# maternity grant



## mummy2be (27 Sep 2008)

hi i was wondering if anyone can help me. I live in Ireland and my husband claims Job seeker allowance. I dont work either. I am 19wks pregnant and i was told that there is a Maternity grant to help people like me. Is this true? Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2008)

Never heard of anything like that. Have you checked www.welfare.ie?


----------



## sandrat (28 Sep 2008)

there is something for unmarried mothers to buy buggy etc i think but not married ones


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2008)

sandrat said:


> there is something for unmarried mothers to buy buggy etc i think but not married ones


From _SW _or somewhere else (e.g. _Community Welfare Office _or the like)?


----------

